# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  kohaku orange jd merah shining sejak pake montmorillonite

## mase2001

Sekedar berbagi pengalaman bos2, tadinya kohaku ini waktu beli dari samurai lumayan merah...
Setelah masuk kolamku, perkembangannya malah kurang bagus, cenderung ke warna oranye
Setelah baca2 di forum tercinta ini, ada serbuk montmorillonite yang konon katanya bisa bikin warna merah dan putih naik dan lebih shining....tanpa pikir panjang langsung deh PM ke om candra buat pesen montmorillonite, thanks om, dan hasilnya....warna balik merah dan shining...  ::   ::  

Dua foto ini bukan perbandingan, tapi memang duaduanya diambil fotonya per hari ini..hehe, waktu dulu masih oranye belum sempat di foto...


Apa temen2 lain punya pengalaman spt saya ?, or justru ada yg bisa ditambahin dari pengalaman saya di atas...

Salam

----------


## boby_icon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YOEDI RINALDI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mase2001

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Itu di fotonya memang ikannya sdh bgs?

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gading anindita r

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mase2001

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gading anindita r

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gading anindita r

Om aku juga diciawi belakang Rs Ciawi om...nanti aku main ya om tq

----------


## yudd

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e-koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DINO_SMG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gading anindita r

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mase2001

Ok deh...mulai telaten lagi dah buat koi2ku tercinta....campur pakan pake monmo....biar tambah kinclong...clong... hehe
Buat om tenonx...sip om apresiasinya....btw hadir ke Bandung gak om tenonx ?

Salam

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gading anindita r

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arnoldwisbowo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mase2001

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mase2001

Siap om dodo, tp sepertinya nunggu guedeee aja kali yah...karena kalah di pola, di ukuran skrg buanyak saingannya...
Maksudnya biar seperti ini nih...ngarep mode on:  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Juara superior champion A Bandung Koi Show 2009

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arnoldwisbowo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mase2001

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hariwake

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

> Om candra bubuk monmo nya sdh sy terima + lgsg dicoba, kolam jd agak keruh warna putih.
> bsk pagi mau aq cek lg gmn keadaanya, pemberian aq campur dipakan & lgsg ke air


emang begitu om awalnya...skrg gimana, dah lbh bening?

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hariwake

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agoes

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DINO_SMG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mase2001

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arnoldwisbowo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## A-Koi

Hallo Semuanya,
Mau tanya nih dgn Pak Chandra, kalau bubuk Mmomo itu apakh jg bisa fungsi utk jernihkan air kolam?
Krn air kolam saya butek terus, padahal backwash tiap minggu, kolam sktr 15 ton, pakai brp dosisnya?
Tlg PM saya Pak, harga dan dosisnya.

Tks 
Salam,
Astan

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arnoldwisbowo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## isman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arnoldwisbowo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boby_icon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mase2001

om tenonx memang mantabssss....

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wimkasman

[quote=candra_w]


> Alhamdulillah, kolam saya sekarang jadi bening dan super cling setelah memakai bubuk monmo. Nggak nyangka kalau dalam sehari semalam bisa menjadi jernih seperti itu, sampai dasarnya kelihatan, padahal kolam saya kedalamannya 2 meter. Mantap..
> 
> Salam,
> 
> Ari Radja


makasih om Ari atas up date nya..  ::  ..[/quote:2v4unvbm]

setalah baca jadi tergoda .
om saya juga pengen dong beli tuh serbuk 
sms in saya ajah om 08158390333.

pengen juga punya kolam bersih .

----------


## isman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## isman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

> manstap pak ... mau juga nih pak buat coba-coba ... ntar di pm aja yah pak soal pengaturan kirimnya
> soalnya sekarang semua angkutan lagi pada liburan ... mo beli martabak aja barusan susah huehehehehe
> 
> ayo pak cerita lagi .... kalo refresh ... namanya juga refresh, dia me-refresh-air yang sudah lama menjadi seperti air baru lagi spt air baru dari sumbernya ... dan refresh juga banyak mengandung mineral yang bagus untuk skin lustre seperti yang bapak bilang mineral yang banyak ada di mud pond ... nah bagaimana dengan serbuk ajaib punya pak chandra ini ... dan setelah dipake di kolam biasanya kalo saya pake refresh suka banyak pengendapan lumpur di chamber2 filter saya, apa demikian juga penggunaan montmo bapak ini?
> 
> juga bagaimana dengan ikan yang mengalami skin problem pak? borok atau mungkin luka bakteri, apakah penyembuhan dapat menjadi lebih cepat recover?
> 
> efek ke shiroji dan beni bagaimana pak? kalo pak tommy bilang kan beni naik yah setelah penggunaan montmo ini ... nah shiroji bagaimana pak? 
> 
> ...


kl endapan pasti ada om....apalagi kl di pake langsung banyak...tp menurut saya endapannya ga banyak ya om...minim...ga tau d kl di kolam rekan2 krn lupa di tanyain...  ::  
kl yg kolamnya ijo nah itu baru endapannya banyak..krn montmo mengikat alga jd endapannya adalah montmo plus alga...jd banyak d...tp utk mengikat alga saya ga berani jamin krn proses pengikatan alga adalah ion exchange(pertukaran ion) antara sell alga dan atom montmo jd bisa terikat tergantung jenis dan kepadatan alga juga (mungkin)...krn ga selalu berhasil...tp patut di coba..
skin problem yg bisa di handle montmo saya rasa adalah membuat lendir di ikan yg kering...di harapkan mengurangi resiko untuk diserang bakteri...tp kl dah ulcer sepertinya ga bisa....btw saya punya obat ulcer yg tokcer..bukan pk, bkn tiek ta yao cin...sekali pake ulcer parah mudah2an langsung kering..
mengenai hi.....ga bisa naik om kl ga di kasih pakan colour....cuma bedanya...kl pake montmo mudah2an dgn pakan colour yg pas2an kualitasnya plus sinar matahari yg cukup sudah bisa membuat hi(beni) naik.....
mengenai shiroji....dari up date beberapa rekan sih bersih katanya....terutama rekan yg di aceh nih...cepet sekali shirojinya bersih...mungkin cucok ma airnya jg....  ::

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zovito

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arind

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

> Inget waktu kuliah jadi petani belasan tahun silam... tiap praktikum ngaduk ngaduk montmo untuk  increase soil fertilizer... eh ga tau nya bisa di pake untuk koi juga....


increase soil fertilizer maksudnya bagaimana om?

----------


## isman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arind

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arind

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mase2001

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ari-radja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

> Monmo tetap harus diberikan di kolam berfilter. Kemarin saya nyoba di kolam karantina nggak bisa bening lagi. Apa bener begitu om?


betul om... soal bening emang sulit tp kl fungsi sama aja...

----------


## tupai

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nuroso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nuroso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nicholas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ridho83

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ridho83

wah patut dicoba nie om..
harganya kira2 kena brp yagh lampu metal halide?

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ridho83

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bonds

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## meonz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## meonz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rdienta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

> salam.. saya baru saja pasang lampu metal hilide 2x150w lampunya pake phillips uv block, karena kolam saya indoor.. saya nyalakan selama lebih kurang 6 jam.. dari jam 15 sampai jam 21.00  udah 1 minggu ini hasilnya.. air kolam jadi hijau walaupun tetap bening..
> 
> om chandra saya ingin coba bubuk montmorillonite-nya.. kayaknya mantaap..


makasih om infonya...montmo segera di kirim...tq

----------


## bomboyman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ridho83

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bomboyman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bomboyman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mario85
> 
> ...


kayaknya ada yang mau ke smg nich, bisa titipin

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gultom

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tonitops

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ad666

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## c4pul3t

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rx270

Mgkn lebih baik di cek dulu om.. Itu Sodium bentonite, calcium bentonite atau potassium bentonite.. Setau saya cm 1 aja yg kepakai untuk koi..
cheers...

----------


## idul

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## c4pul3t

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## c4pul3t

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Edwinpranata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Arafatmuda

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

